# Toh, to'



## TimLA

Ciao amici!
Un'altra domanda facilissma per tutti quanti.

Dal libro, vincitore del Premio Nobel di letteratura 1960, "È Domenica Charlie Brown".  (numero 5 nella serie).

Snoopy sta seduto davanti Charlie Brown aspettando una caramella.
Ciccio lancia la caramella verso Snoopy e dice:
VA BENE...TOH

La parola "toh":
1. Significa niente, è soltanto un suono.
2. È una parola esclamativa come "boh" o "beh".
3. È una parola che viene da "tenere" ed indica "take this" "keep this"
???

Qualcuno mi può dare una soluzione di questo mistero dell'universo così importante?! 
Come sempre...grazie!...toh!


----------



## pandinorombante

TimLA said:


> Ciao amici!
> Un'altra domanda facilissma per tutti quanti.
> 
> Dal libro, vincitore del Premio Nobel di letteratura 1960, ""È Domenica Charlie Brown".  (numero 5 nella serie).
> 
> Snoopy sta seduto davanti Charlie Brown aspettando una caramella.
> Ciccio lancia la caramella verso Snoopy e dice:
> VA BENE...TOH
> 
> La parola "toh":
> 1. Significa niente, è soltanto un suono.
> 2. È una parola esclamativa come "boh" o "beh".
> 3. È una parola che viene da "tenere" ed indica "take this" "keep this"
> ???
> 
> Qualcuno mi può dare una soluzione di questo mistero dell'universo così importante?!
> Come sempre...grazie!...toh!


 
E' un suono, ma ha un significato preciso... significa "prendi!", "tieni!" ed è usato quando qualcuno dà qualcosa a un'altra persona e in maniera informale le dice: "toh! (tieni!)"... 

Eri sulla strada giusta! 

Ciao Tim


----------



## Zenof

TimLA said:


> Ciao amici!
> Un'altra domanda facilissma per tutti quanti.
> 
> Dal libro, vincitore del Premio Nobel di letteratura 1960, ""È Domenica Charlie Brown".  (numero 5 nella serie).
> 
> Snoopy sta seduto davanti a Charlie Brown aspettando una caramella.
> Ciccio lancia la caramella verso Snoopy e dice:
> VA BENE...TOH
> 
> La parola "toh":
> 1. Significa niente, è soltanto un suono.
> 2. È una parola esclamativa come "boh" o "beh".
> 3. È una parola che viene da "tenere" ed indica "take this" "keep this"
> ???
> 
> Qualcuno mi può dare una soluzione di questo mistero dell'universo così importante?!
> Come sempre...grazie!...toh!


 
Può significare anche Hei! 
ex: Toh, guarda chi c'è/si vede! Ma Enrico non eri partito in Africa?


----------



## miri

Ho trovato che "to’  è l’imperativo apocopato di togliere (togli) nell’accezione arcaica di prendere". Aspetterei Necsus per avere conferma !


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno Tim! 
Interessante... Sul De Mauro in effetti compaiono le forme *toh *e *tò'*, mentre per questa interiezione altri dizionari riportano solo la grafia *tò'* o *tò*. 
Al di là delle risposte di pandino e Zenof ,  per curiosità riguardo all'origine ti aggiungo quello che dice il Cortellazzo-Zolli, _Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_: 

*tò*, inter. fam. 'eccoti, prendi' (1598, Florio).
- Accorciamento di _tò(gli)_! 'prendi!' "frequentemente usato nell'italiano del tempo [di Dante] in fuunzione esclamativa per accompagnare un atto di scherno o di violenza" (_Enc. dant._)

Ciao! 

EDIT:
Non avevo visto il tuo post, miri.


----------



## miri

Grazie per la conferma, Rocamadour!


----------



## rocamadour

miri said:


> Grazie per la conferma, Rocamadour!



Ciao miri! 
Aspettiamo comunque Necsus per "la ciliegina sulla torta"!


----------



## TimLA

Grazie mille e mille a tutti quanti!
Ora aspettiamo un'opinione da Roma!


----------



## saltapicchio

Ciao a tutti.
In attesa dei sommi pareri romani  nel caso specifico si può senz'altro dare a "toh" il significato di "prendi". Charlie (Ciccio) Brown tira una caramella a Snoopy dicendogli "VA BENE...TOH (prendi)". 

Sempre relativamente al "prendi", il "toh" oppure il "tié" possono accompagnare il famoso gesto dell'ombrello ossia "prendi questo" o "attaccati a questo".


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Ora aspettiamo un'opinione da Roma!


Ciao, Tim. Ti è già stato detto tutto dai nostri validi colleghi, che posso aggiungere? Soltanto, oltre a ribadire che l'esatta categoria grammaticale del termine è quella delle _interiezioni_, che si tratta in effetti di un'apocope sillabica (segnalata dall'apostrofo, a differenza di quella vocalica) esattamente come quella che si ha in _po'_ (da _poco_), _be'_ (da _bene_) e _mo'_ (da _modo_).


----------



## TimLA

Di nuovo, grazie a tutti quanti.
Con un po' di pazienzia, abbiamo raccolto DUE opinioni romani!!!
Che cosa bella!

Nel intervallo tra il post della mia domana e oggi ho visto l'uso della parola sulla strada.

Come si puo' spesso vedere, ho visto una persona che chiedeva monete da una signora.
La signora l'ha dato le monete, e prima che la monete tocava la mano della persona, la signora ha deto "toh!".

E' stato la prima volta che l'ho sentito, ed e' stato un buon rinforzo della parola.
Grazie amici!


----------



## pandinorombante

TimLA said:


> Di nuovo, grazie a tutti quanti.
> Con un po' di pazienzia, abbiamo raccolto DUE opinioni romane!!!
> Che cosa bella (slightly better 'che bello!')!
> 
> Nell'intervallo tra il post della mia domanda e oggi ho visto l'uso della parola sulla per strada.
> 
> Come si puo' spesso vedere, ho visto una persona che chiedeva monete da una signora.
> La signora l'ha gli/le ha dato le monete, e prima che le monete toccassero la mano della persona, la signora gli/le ha detto "toh!".
> 
> E' stato la prima volta che l'ho sentito, ed e' stato un buon rinforzo mentale della parola.
> Grazie amici!



Well done, Tim! Now you can even more easily catch what we meant with our explanations! 

Ciao


----------



## -Mireille

Ciao a tutti! Scrivo questo post per domandarvi una curiosita' - spero che non vi do (dia?) fastidio!

L'altro giorno stavo insegnando il modo di dire "here you go" ai miei studenti di inglese, e lo volevano tradurre in Italiano. Hanno proposto "ecco qua" (che mi sembrava piu' o meno giusto) e poi qualcosa che non ho capito completamente, ma it sounded like "to cio' ". Il "cio'", ho capito. Ma il "to"... e' una forma dialettale? (Siamo nell'Emilia) O dello slang? L'ho sentito varie volte da allora, e addesso sono curiosa... 

Grazie!


----------



## mikante

Non ho capito la domanda...cos'é "to cio"? mezzo italiano mezzo inglese?


----------



## Kishu

-Mireille said:


> Ciao a tutti! Scrivo questo post per domandarvi una curiosita' -  Spero di non darvi fastidio
> L'altro giorno stavo insegnando il modo di dire "here you go" ai miei studenti di inglese, e lo volevano tradurre in Italiano. Hanno proposto "ecco qua" (che mi sembrava piu' o meno giusto) e poi qualcosa che non ho capito completamente, ma it sounded like "to cio' ". Il "cio'", ho capito. Ma il "to"... e' una forma dialettale? (Siamo nell'Emilia) O dello slang? L'ho sentito varie volte da allora, e addesso sono curiosa...
> 
> Grazie!


Non so se tu abbia capito male o se si tratti di una forma dialettale, ciò che è sicuro è che non è italiano comune, né corretto né slang.
Magari un emiliano ti risponderà....


----------



## -Mireille

Scusa per la confusione, mikante.  

No, sarebbe tutto italiano (almeno che il 'to' non sia dialetto reggiano). Pronuncia con la 'o' italiana, chiusa: /to/. Mi sembra una forma per dire 'tieni, ecco, prendi questo' o qualcosa dal genere, ma non l'avevo mai sentito prima di venire qui. Secondo me e' abbastanza colloquiale perche' tutti gli studenti hanno riso dopo averlo detto...



> Non so se tu abbia capito male


 
Molto probabile.  Grazie comunque!


----------



## Mattia_

Ciao Mireille,

scusa ma non è chiarissimo quanto posti. Provo comunque a risponderti secondo quanto ho capito, spero di esserti utile. 

IN LOMBARDIA (Bergamo - Lecco) funziona più o meno così:

'to' dovrebbe essere la forma elisa (da elidere = tagliata) di TIENI. Ma se mi permetti è molto ROZZA e sinceramente poco "friendly". In ogni caso (diciamo) che è un rafforzativo un po' scurrile usato in questo modo: "_To, tieni quel che volevi_". La forma più cortese e "normale" è appunto: "_ECCOTI quel che volevi, prego_"

AGGIUNGO una cosa: ovviamente puoi usare "to" in maniera ironica in un contesto informale con amici, for sure! 

Cheers


----------



## mikante

to ciò non mi è chiaro, anche se in italia col dialetto si apre un mondo davvero troppo vasto. Secondo me hai capito male, perchè non mi rimanda a niente "to ciò" anche volendo interpretarla. Chiederò ai miei amici di Bologna, magari è un modo di dire che non è mai arrivato dalle mie parti.


----------



## effeundici

Non potrebbe essere "Toh, ciap (chiappa)" ? In the northern dialects means: "Ecco, prendi".

Sono toscano, potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente. Da noi si dice "Toh, piglia".

"Toh" should be a short for To(gli) (verb Togliere) in the meaning of "prendere". It dates back to Dante's time.


----------



## -Mireille

> 'to' dovrebbe essere la forma elisa (da elidere = tagliata) di TIENI. Ma se mi permetti è molto ROZZA e sinceramente poco "friendly". In ogni caso (diciamo) che è un rafforzativo un po' scurrile usato in questo modo: "_To, tieni quel che volevi_".


 
Grazie Mattia! That sounds right.  E grazie per le informazioni sul uso "corretto" - non avrei voluto usare questa espressione nel contesto sbagliato... well, or at all, really. 



> Secondo me hai capito male, perchè non mi rimanda a niente "to ciò" anche volendo interpretarla.


 
Si, o forse scherzavano e non si dice davvero... il "cio'", l'avrei interpretato come una forma un po' sbagliata di "questo" ma e' piu' probabile che sto sbagliando io. 



> Non potrebbe essere "Tò, ciap (chiappa)" which means in the northern dialects: "Ecco, prendi".


 
Forse si... ascoltero' con piu' attenzione la prossima volta che lo sento. 


Scusate ancora che non sono stata piu' chiara... sto ancora imparando la lingua per addesso, ma spero di migliorare presto!


----------



## mikante

effeundici said:


> Non potrebbe essere "Tò, ciap (chiappa)" ? In the northern dialects means: "Ecco, prendi".
> 
> Sono toscano, potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente. Da noi si dice "Tò, piglia".


 
mmm, potrebbe essere, "ciap" è molto usato in emiglia, non ci avevo pensato. "tiè, prendi!" 
Si si, ora mi suona


----------



## mikante

-Mireille said:


> Grazie Mattia! That sounds right.  E grazie per le informazioni sul uso "corretto" - non avrei voluto usare questa espressione nel contesto sbagliato... well, or at all, really.
> 
> Scusate ancora che non sono stata piu' chiara... *sto ancora imparando la lingua per addesso*, ma spero di migliorare presto!




Ma da quando studi?


----------



## Mattia_

-Mireille said:


> Grazie Mattia! That sounds right.  E grazie per le informazioni sul uso "corretto" - non avrei voluto usare questa espressione nel contesto sbagliato... well, or at all, really.
> 
> Scusate ancora che non sono stata piu' chiara... sto ancora imparando la lingua per addesso, ma spero di migliorare presto!



You are welcome Mireille, and by the way your Italian (writing) is pretty impressive, really. I was confused by "_to ciò_" which you can simply forget straightaway!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## miri

In ferrarese (e anche in veneto, penso) "cio" è usato come intercalare o per richiamare l'attenzione, tipo "oh".

Comunque sull'argomento (To') ci sono già altri thread: questo, ad esempio


----------



## -Mireille

> Ma da quando studi?


 
Due anni all'universita'... e poi vivo qui da settembre. Mi vergogno un po', ma siccome voi siete cosi' simpatici, mi butto! 



> Comunque sull'argomento (To') ci sono già altri thread


 
Ahh, grazie, ho cercato ma non li avevo trovati!


----------



## mikante

Ti giuro che di primo acchitto non mi ero accorto tu fossi straniera.
Come ha detto Mattia, continua così!


----------



## Stasso

-Mireille: this might confuse you even more, but here it goes.

Sono d'accordo con Mattia: nella Brianza _"*tò*"_ con la "o" chiusa = "tieni/eccoti/prendi". (esempio: _"Tò! Prend un tocc de pàn e va via"_ = "Here's a piece of bread and get lost"
Nel dialetto Veneto _"*ciò*"_ viene usato (anche in questo caso è una forma molto familiare o rozza) per attrarre l'attenzione = "senti/ascolta". Not much different than the English _"hey". _(esempio:_"Ciò picolo, vien qua" =_ "Hey, young man, come here".
Però, per quanto io sappia, nè _*to*_ nè _*ciò*_ vengono usate nell'Emilia. Ma è possibile che io mi sbagli.
Sono riuscito a conforderla del tutto od ad aiutarla?


----------



## -Mireille

> Sono riuscito a conforderla del tutto od ad aiutarla?


 
Ad aiutarmi, absolutely! Grazie! Mi piacciono molto molto tutti questi dettagli della lingua, e dei dialetti.


----------



## Stasso

Glad to help. 
And I forgot to congratulate you on your proficiency in the Italian language! 
Perhaps sometime in the future YOU will be able to refresh the (exceedingly poor) memory of this expat.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## miri

Sia "to'" che "cio" sono usati in Emilia.  Come ho già detto nel mio post precedente , "cio" è presente sicuramente nel dialetto ferrarese.


----------

